# 1. Felsenland-Bike-Marathon am 07.09.08



## racerthomas (12. August 2008)

*1. Felsenland-Bike-Marathon und Südwest Deutsche Meisterschaften MTB Marathon, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarlandmeisterschaften*​ 
Nur noch wenige Tag, dann steigt das Top-Event im Dahner Felsenland.

Der Single-Trail Marathon zwischen den Burgen und Sandsteinfelsen im Dahner Felsenland mit den Profis Udo Bölts und Carsten Bresser. 
Entscheide Dich zwischen 3 Strecken 105/53/35 km 2800/1400/900 Hm.
Mit Transponderzeitmessung !!!

Alle Info`s unter: www.radsportarena.de


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. August 2008)

Tja, schade, aber der Termin liegt "sehr" dicht am Vulkanbike in Daun mit der Bikenight 
Ich hoffe im nächsten Jahr findet ihr einen besseren Termin, da ich gerne in Bundenthal im Urlaub bin und mitfahren würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racerthomas (13. August 2008)

Tja, das ist halt so im Leben. Man muss sich für das Richtige entscheiden. Nicht umsonst sind die Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften im Felsenland  und nicht in der E............. . Glaub mir, Dir entgeht was !!!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Felsenland


----------



## Commander (14. August 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
nachdem ich den Pfälzerwaldmarathon nicht mitfahren konnte und der Neustadt für mich auch flach fällt freue ich mich gerade deinen Eintrag zum Felsenlandmarathon entdeckt zu haben. Eine Frage habe ich da. Wie hoch ist der Singletrailanteil? Da steht leider in der Streckenbeschreibung nix dazu.

Viele Grüße
Commander


----------



## racerthomas (14. August 2008)

Der Single-Trail Anteil liegt bei ca. 60 - 70 %. 

Gruß aus dem Felsenland


----------



## Commander (15. August 2008)

Das ist ja super! Ich bin dabei. Es sei denn es schüttet in Strömen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. August 2008)

racerthomas schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt so im Leben. Man muss sich für das Richtige entscheiden. Nicht umsonst sind die Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften im Felsenland  und nicht in der E............. . Glaub mir, Dir entgeht was !!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus dem Felsenland



Geht die Strecke nicht vom Sportplatz über den Geologischen Lehrpfad rund um den Drachenfels, usw?


----------



## racerthomas (15. August 2008)

Der geologische Lehrpfad startet ebenfalls am Sportplatz, verläuft jedoch auf der Südseite der Fladensteine. Auf der Nordseite habe wir unsere Cross-Country Rennstrecke errichtet. Dieser 3,75 km lange Singletrail-Bereich ist im Marathon intergriert. Übrigens die CC-Rennstrecke ist ständig ausgeschildert und ganzjährig befahrbar. Unsere permanent Rennstrecke ist auch Teststrecke des "Bike-Magazin".


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2008)

racerthomas schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt so im Leben. Man muss sich für das Richtige entscheiden. Nicht umsonst sind die Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften im Felsenland  und nicht in der E............. .


 
Gewagter vergleich.

Ich währe gerne zum Marathon gekommen (alleine wegen RLP Meisterschaft), ist mir aber zu weit Südlich.
300 km eine Fahrt, ca 4 Std.

Somit fällt mir die Enscheidung aus Wirtschaftlichen und auch Qualitäts Gründen zugunsten des Vulkan Marathons in der Eifel.

Sorry,aber anhand der Meldeliste sieht es aus das ihr eine Vereinsmeisterschaft ausfahrt.
Guckt mal wieviele Lizenzfahrer aus Saar und RLP in Daun gemeldet sind.

trotzdem gutes Gelingen und alles Gute


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. August 2008)

Obwohl ich dem Racerthomas Recht geben muss, es ist wirklich feines Gelände da. Wir waren letzten Sommer eine Woche in Bundenthal bei den Grabers (Herr G. ist im RSC soweit ich das verstanden hatte) und habe die Gegend als hervorragend in Erinnerung.

@Pierre: nächstes Jahr könnten wir den doch in die Planung mit aufnehmen wenn da nix Größeres ist?!

Manni


----------



## Sascha9289 (20. August 2008)

nachdem neustadt bescheiden lief, werde ich auf jeden fall am Start sein... Ist es eher ne technische oder ne schnelle Strecke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanja 71 (22. August 2008)

Hallo.. wie sieht es für Anfänger aus.. so schlimm wie in Neustadt???... wäre um eine Antwort dankbar..
würde diesmal die Kurzstrecke wählen...
Tanja


----------



## racerthomas (23. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich möchte auf die letzten Fragen eingehen und einige wichtige Streckeninfo´s weitergeben. Aufgrund der vielen Singletrails ist die Strecke natürlich anspruchsvoll. Es gibt 4 Schlüsselstellen. Einen kurzen Steilanstieg (Trail) von bis zu 26 %, sowie 2 sehr technische Trailpassagen bergab, die jedoch relativ kurz sind. Wir arbeiten mit Pfeilmarkierungen. Drei rote Pfeile nach unten bedeuten "schwierige Abfahrt". Aber keine Angst. 99 % der Trails sind toll fahrbahr. Es wird eher Anspruch an Kraft und Ausdauer gestellt. Aber das setze ich bei einem Marathonteilnehmer sowieso voraus. Notfalls die Kurzstrecke fahren.
Übrigens, der Felsenlandmarathon ist "leider" keine Vereinsmeisterschaft. Weniger als 10 % der Vereinsmitglieder können an der Veranstaltung aktiv teilnehmen. Dies wurde von vielen Felsenland-Bikern bedauer, da sie die Wahnsinnsstrecke schließlich kennen und gerne teilgenommen hätten.  Aber zu Eurer Sicherheit und Eurer Verpflegung sind über 100 Helfer des RSC Felsenland im Einsatz. 
P.s.: Die Starterliste ist nicht vollständig, da nur die Sportler aktiviert wurden, die das Startgeld bereits überwiesen haben !!! Udo Bölts und Carsten Bresser sind schon dabei und freuen sich auf Euch !!!
Liebe Grüße aus der Radsportarena Dahner Felsenland.


----------



## Sascha9289 (3. September 2008)

gibt´s eigentlich auch ne Fotoagentur die schöne Pics von uns macht??
wenn ja, dann bloß keine fff!!!


----------



## Meridaracer (6. September 2008)

Morgen ist es so weit.
Und ich fahre als geborener Thüringer der letztes Jahr Oktober nach Mainz gezogen ist nun meine erste Landesmeisterschaft in Rheinland-Pfalz. Bin mal gespannt wie die Strecke sich im Gegensatz zu Tabarz (Thüringen) und Biesenrode (Sachsen-Anhalt, war schon bei beiden verbänden gefahren) verhält denn die sind auch nicht schlecht. 

Und kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen wie momentan der Zustand der Strecke ist. Also schlammig, rutschig oder ......

...gReeetZz!°
Basti


----------



## karsten71 (7. September 2008)

Toller Marathon - geile Strecke mit wirklich genialen Trails 
Nur eine kleine Kritik - bitte versucht doch das Feld vor dem ersten Trail mit einer breiteren Steigung etwas auseinanderzuziehen - so im Stau (bin blöderweise von recht weit hinten gestartet) macht das keinen richtigen Spass (und Zeit geht natürlich auch in Massen verloren)


----------



## Sascha9289 (7. September 2008)

naja so begeistert bin ich von dem heutigen tage nicht. extrem ärgerloch, oder besser gesagt richtig zum kotzen ist es wenn man als 4. aus dem parcour kommt, ne 3 köpfige gruppe findet sich aber nach 10 km aufgrund einer fehlenden markierung verfährt und gute 15 minuten verliert... konnte mir glücklicherweise noch nen 9. zurück erkämpfen... aber es wasr heute eigentlich richtig viel drin :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (7. September 2008)

War auch so auf Position 5 oder so. Dann diese blöde fehlerhafte Streckenführung was dann auch bei mir zum Verfahren geführt hatte und bin dadurch gute 10 min im Wald rumgegeistert um überhaupt wieder auf die Strecke zu kommen dadurch noch ein Teil doppelt gefahren und dadurch die Lust verloren. Naja Gesamt 10. Obwohl bestimmt heut mehr drin gewesen währe. Kann es eh nicht verstehen wie man jemanden eine Landesmeisterschaft ausrichten lassen kann der zum 1. Mal ein Marathon veranstaltet. Dazu waren viel zu wenig Streckenposten und von Sanis will ich mal gar nicht reden. Will nicht wissen was passiert währe wenn da jemand schlimm gestürzt währe....

Lieber sollte man die Runde auf 30-35Km begrenzen und dann drei Runden fahren lassen. Aber naja


----------



## Kika (8. September 2008)

Die Strecke ist sehr anspruchsvoll mit vielen Trails, hat mir gut gefallen. Finde es auch super, dass in der schönen Gegend ein Marathon stattfindet.  Die gestrigen schlammigen, aufgewühlten Bodenverhältnisse, für die der Veranstalter nix kann, haben natürlich zu einem zusätzlichen Härtefaktor des Rennens beigetragen.  

Paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:


Am Anfang könnte man zum Eingewöhnen in der Tat ruhig ne Schleife auf breiterem Weg einbauen. Die an sich sehr schöne CC-Strecke würde ich am Anfang rausnehmen und z.B. auf den Schluss verlagern (dann von oben rum ins Ziel reinfahren).  Dann muss man auch nicht mehr von Null auf Hundert. 





Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ne 3 köpfige gruppe findet sich aber nach 10 km aufgrund einer fehlenden markierung verfährt und gute 15 minuten verliert...



Habe mich leider auch zwei Mal verfahren gestern, bin einer Gruppe hinterher und hab einen ganzen Berg zuviel absolviert, mit einem kapitalen Sturz (aua) waren dann bei mir min. 15 - 20 Minuten im Eimer, naja. Laut Veranstalter haben da wohl blöde Leute eine Absperrung entfernt.


Die Frauen wurden bei der seeehr langen Siegerehrung ziemlich vernachlässigt. Es kam noch die erste Hobbydame auf der Langstrecke rein, ohne jede Erwähnung, etwas schade.
Trotz allem: Ich werd nächstes Jahr noch mal mitfahren.


----------



## Leichtsinn (9. September 2008)

Jungs,

lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf... Klar war die Ausschilderung an EINER Stelle nicht vorhanden. Aber niemand hat da 15min+ verloren. Ich weiss nix ueber die ersten 3 im Halbmara, aber alles danach hat sich mehr oder weniger gleich weit/lang verfahren. 

@Sascha: Ihr seid uns auf der falschen Strecke von oben entgegen gekommen, hattet aber max. 1 min Vorsprung. Du warst auch danach zwischen Km 25 und 45 noch 3., also der Umweg hat Dich Deine Platzierung nicht gekostet. Ich z.B. bin spaeter an Dir vorbei gefahren als Du mit einem Langstreckler gemuetlich den Berg hochgezuckelt bist. Udo und Carsten und noch 2-3 Andere werden Dich gegen Ende genau so ueberholt haben. 

Klar ist aber auch, dass solche Fehler der Orga nicht passieren duerfen!. 

Ich glaube aber dass diie echten Probleme woanders liegen:
- Ich kam spaet und habe vermutlich den vorletzten Parkplatz bekommen - Was woll Ihr denn naechstes Jahr machen mit "3x so viel Teilnehmern (O-Zitat des Sprechers...)"
-Startgeld ist auch eher hoch (40E am Tag der Veranstaltung - bekommen habe ich NIX ausser 2 Flaschen ISO-Drink stark verduennt und einen halben Riegel, und dass obwohl ich meine Klasse gewonnen habe.. Das mache ALLE ANDEREN Veranstalter besser (=manchmal sogar Geldpreise in der Hobbyklasse)
- Zur Strecke: Auf jeden Fall ein Pluspunkt, wobei ganz realistisch auch eher die erste Haelfte positiv auffaellt und die letzten 20KM nicht so spannend sind. In Summe aber trotzdem eine der besseren Strecken die ich so kenne und auf jeden Fall "fair" da ausgewogen zwischen Technik und Kondition.

@all: Was haben Carsten und Udo gemacht: Sonntagsausflug - die muessten doch bei so einem ja eher ganz schwachem Starterfeld alles in Grund und Boden fahren...

Nix fuer Ungut, wenn der Veranstalter nachlegt (Preise, Startgelaende) bin ich wieder dabei!

LS


----------



## Sascha9289 (9. September 2008)

einen halben Riegel?
du meinst wohl die gedrittelten Corny 

ja, ich geb zu, ich war die letzten 10 km extrem im eimer, krämpfe etc. Bin halt von Anfang voll anschlag gefahren, ging ja auch nicht anders bei den ersten km. Und hätte ich gewusst, dass ich doch noch so weit vorne bin, hätte ich vllt noch einmal eher gefightet. Aber die Aussage von nem Streckenposten war, dass mindestens 20 vor mir sind...! da kommt es auf den ein oder anderen Platz auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich war einer der vielen Helfer, die an diesem Tag dazu beigetragen haben das IHR ein schönes Rennen fahren könnt.
Die Kritik über die Streckenführung, Verpflegung und Organisation ist rein subjektiv betrachtet wohl in Ordnung. 
Jede Kritik hilft dem Veranstalter ja auch das Rennen im nächsten Jahr besser zu machen!
Es ist bestimmt besser, die Leute üben Kritik und der Veranstalter wird es im nächsten Jahr ändern, als das die Leute nichts sagen und einfach nicht mehr kommen....So gesehen ist der Verein bestimmt für eure Kritik dankbar.
Was allerdings die Streckenbeschilderung angeht, das ist eine schwierige Sache....
Das es so ein paar verrückte (*zensiert*) gibt, die während des Rennens durch den Wald geistern und die Beschilderungen entfernen oder vertauschen (auch mehrmals an gleicher Stelle), da kann der Veranstalter glaube ich nur wenig ausrichten, außer durch genügend "Manpower" die komplette Strecke zu überwachen.
Ob es dem Veranstalter allerdings gelingt im nächsten Jahr an jeder Wegkreuzung auf der 50km langen Strecke einen Streckenposten zu positionieren und nach Möglichkeit an jeder schwierigen technischen Passage (Sturzgefahr) einen Sanitäter nebst Krankenwagen, bleibt abzuwarten...
Soviel Freiwillige zu mobilisieren wird ein schweres Stück Arbeit....    

Der Veranstalter hat übrigens auf seiner Homepage www.radsportarena auch ein Statement zur Streckenbeschilderung abgegeben.
Hier der Text:



> Liebe Radsportfreunde
> 
> Beim Felsenland-Bike-Marathon hat eine bisher noch unbekannte Gruppe von Radsport Gegnern mehrfach gezielt die Markierungen an Knotenpunkten entfernt. Trotz dem schnellem Einsatz unserer 2 Streckenkommissare mit ihrem Motorrädern, konnten wir die dadurch entstandenen Lücken im Renn Kurs nicht mehr richtig schließen, so dass einige wenige Sportler fehlgeleitet wurden. Hierfür möchten wir uns bei Euch entschuldigen. Mit solch einem Widerstand hatten wir nicht gerechnet.
> 
> ...



Grüße,
Schlettenbacher


----------



## Kika (12. September 2008)

Für Vollspacken, die Strecken manipulieren, kann natürlich kein Veranstalter etwas, danke noch mal für den Hinweis. Mir ist auch klar, dass ein kl. Verein keine unzähligen Helfer zusammenkriegt. Ihr habt ne schöne Strecke und eigentlich ne nette Veranstaltung, paar Verbesserungen - das wird schon!

Udo Bölts hat wohl Unfallpech gehabt und war deshalb etwas lädiert unterwegs. Ich denke, Carsten Bresser ist dann einfach mit ihm mitgefahren.

Die Situation mit den Parkplätzen/Start fanden wir geradezu luxuriös. Wer rechtzeitg kam, konnte quasi direkt neben dem Start parken, sich ordentlich warmfahren, musste sich nicht ne halbe Stunde vorher einreihen und wieder kalt werden und konnte auch in letzter Minute noch mal in die "Büsch" . Wenn die TN-Zahl steigt, dann müssen halt noch mehr Ausweich-Parkplätze her.


----------



## racerthomas (12. September 2008)

*Hallo Radsportfreunde und Teilnehmer des Felsenland-Bike-Marathon*.

Zu Euren (wenigen) Kritiken, die zu Teil berechtigt sind, mÃ¶chte ich als Verantwortlicher kurz Stellung nehmen, um weitere Diskusionen ohne Hintergrundwissen, vorzubeugen. 
1. Beginnen mÃ¶chte ich an der Kritik mit dem *Startgeld von "40 â¬".* Ihr habt recht, das ist viel Geld, aber das sollte es auch sein. Wer 14 Tage vor der Veranstaltung gemeldet hatte, muÃte fÃ¼r die Kurztour 20 und fÃ¼r die beiden Langdistanzen (105/53) 25 â¬ bezahlen.  Ich denke, dass das ein angemessener Preis ist. Das hohe Startgeld am Veranstaltungstag ist bei allen Marathon so vorgesehen. Grund hierfÃ¼r ist, dass eine perfekte Organisation nur durchgefÃ¼hrt werden kann, wenn die Sportler rechtzeitig anmelden, das hohe Startgeld soll dazu fÃ¼hren, dass vorangemeldet wird. Somit kann der Veranstalter genÃ¼gend ParkplÃ¤tze, ausreichend Verpflegung, Toiletten, Duschen, sowie Startnummern und Transponder organisieren. WÃ¼rde man am Renntag selbst auch nur die 25 â¬ bezahlen mÃ¼ssen, wÃ¼rde niemand voranmelden, sondern das Wetter und die kÃ¶rperliche Verfassung am Renntag abwarten. Die Veranstanstaltung selbst wÃ¤re somit nicht durchfÃ¼hrbar.
*2. RSC Felsenland Veranstaltungneuling ?*
Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Wir veranstalten StraÃen- / Rundstreckenrennen seit mehreren Jahren, jeweils mit Top-Kritiken !!!
Unser CC-Rennen ist organisatorisch und streckenteschnisch ein SahnestÃ¼cken !!!
O.K. Der Marathon war neu und einen Schuh mÃ¼ssen wir uns hier anziehen.
Wir hatten um die Strecke zu wenig Personal, so dass MTB - Gegener an 2 Stellen, immer wieder das Flatterband und Markierungspfeile entfernen konnten. Da wir damit nicht gerechtnet hatten, konnten wir mit Personal nicht mehr reagieren. Unsere Motorradkommissare haben jedoch die LÃ¼cken schnellstmÃ¶glich wieder geschlossen. WÃ¤re dies nicht passiert, hÃ¤tte sich auch niemand verfahren. Der Rest der Strecke war doch auch perfekt ausgeschildert, oder ? Hier werden wir garantiert 2009 Nachbesserung betreiben und Ã¼berall Streckenposten positionieren.
*3. Streckensicherheit*: 
Dies wir bei uns GROSS geschrieben. Das DRK muÃ nicht immer sichtbar sein. Es muÃ nur taktisch, optimal positioniert sein. Das war es auch. Die nur wenigen Verletzten wurden rechtzeitig Ã¤rztlich versorgt.
*4. ParklplÃ¤tze*
Diese wurden der Zahl der Anmeldungen entsprechend eingerichtet. Wo wir wieder beim Problem mit den fehlenden Voranmeldungen sind. Uns hÃ¤tte noch eine grÃ¶Ãere Wiese zur VerfÃ¼gung gestanden. Dieses hÃ¤tten wir bei mehr Teilnehmer gemÃ¤ht und vorbereitet.
*5. Streckenverpflegung*
Diese war sehr ausreichend. Es gab Bananen, Ãpfel, Riegel, versch. Kuchen, sowie Wasser und Iso-GetrÃ¤nk. Die GetrÃ¤nke wurden in Flaschen und Bechern angereicht. Wir hatte nach der Veranstaltung noch jede Menge Ã¼brig. Wer da nicht genug bekommen hatte ist selbst schuld ! Ãbrigens, alles wurde gereicht. Man muÃte nicht einmal anhalten.
*6. Marathon als Rennen mit Zeitnahme.*
Dies wird es vermutlich im nÃ¤chsten Jahr nicht mehr geben. Wir werden den Marathon als Tour anbieten (ohne "Rennstress"). Somit kann jeder in einem Zeitfenster von einer Stunde starten und sich auch lÃ¤nger an den Verpflegungsstellen aufhalten. Dann wird es auch beim Start kein "GedrÃ¤ngel" mehr geben.
*7. AuÃer einem halben Riegel nicht`s bekommen.*
Sorry, aber da fehlt mir jedes Wort. 
Jeder hatte bei Zieleinlauf eine Finisher Medaille bekommen. Zudem hatten wir eine super Verlosung druchgefÃ¼hrt und Sachpreise im Wert von Ã¼ber 3000 â¬ verballert. Zahlreiche MTB Reifen, VDO Tachos, usw und als Hauptpreis einen Endorfin Speed III Rahmen im Wert von 900 â¬ 
*8. Meinung zum Felsenland-Marathon.*
95% aller Teilnehmer waren von der Veranstaltung und von der Strecke begeistert. Dass nicht alles perfekt lief, sei uns entschuldigt. DafÃ¼r werdet Ihr nÃ¤chstes Jahr eine perfekte Veranstaltung vorfinden, bei der alles passt.  Die wenigen Kritikpunkte sind leicht auszubessern !!!

*Also bis dann, Euer Felsenland-Team*
*Wir freuen uns auf Euch *


----------



## Kika (12. September 2008)

racerthomas schrieb:


> Das hohe Startgeld am Veranstaltungstag ist bei allen Marathon so vorgesehen. Grund hierfür ist, dass eine perfekte Organisation nur durchgeführt werden kann, wenn die Sportler rechtzeitig anmelden, das hohe Startgeld soll dazu führen, dass vorangemeldet wird.



Sicher verständlich aus Veranstaltersicht, jedoch nicht bei allen Marathons so praktiziert. Vgl. St. Ingbert (perfekt organisiert!):
30,- Euro für Marathon- Lang- und Kurzstrecke
25,- Euro für Mini-Marathon-Strecke
Unabhängig vom Anmeldungstag.



> *6. Marathon als Rennen mit Zeitnahme.*
> Dies wird es vermutlich im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr geben. Wir werden den Marathon als Tour anbieten (ohne "Rennstress").


Das fände ich schade, denn "Rennstress" setzt man sich ja als Teilnehmer bewußt und freiwillig aus.


----------



## Sascha9289 (12. September 2008)

racerthomas schrieb:


> *
> 6. Marathon als Rennen mit Zeitnahme.
> Dies wird es vermutlich im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr geben. Wir werden den Marathon als Tour anbieten (ohne "Rennstress"). Somit kann jeder in einem Zeitfenster von einer Stunde starten und sich auch länger an den Verpflegungsstellen aufhalten. Dann wird es auch beim Start kein "Gedrängel" mehr geben.
> *


*

dann werde ich wohl nicht mehr am Start sein. Ich fahre keine 400km um ne Sonntag-Mittag Kaffeefahrt zu machen. Sondern ein richtigen Wettkampf bestreiten! Wäre schade wenn ihr die Zeitnahme weglässt. Weil dann wird es kein Rennen mehr sein... und somit uninteressant für mich und auch viele andere*


----------



## racerthomas (12. September 2008)

Hallo Kika
St. Ingbert perfekt ? Hatte mich letztes Jahr bei den Deutschen, in einer Gruppe von 5 Rennfahrern, wegen fehlender Markierung verfahren. Denen ist das gleiche passiert, wie uns in diesem Jahr, obwohl es dort nicht die erste Veranstaltung war. Perfekt gibt es also nicht. 
Zum festen Startgeld in St. Ingbert. SchÃ¶n wenn die das so machen. 
Ich kÃ¶nnte Dir aber viele Marathon aufzÃ¤hlen, bei denen es die gleiche Staffelung gibt. Oder solche, bei denen man gleich 50 - 80 â¬ Startgeld berappen muÃ. 
Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Voranmeldung. Dann sind wir doch  mit 20 und 25 â¬ unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig !!! 
GruÃ Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kika (12. September 2008)

racerthomas schrieb:


> Hallo Kika
> St. Ingbert perfekt ? Hatte mich letztes Jahr bei den Deutschen, in einer Gruppe von 5 Rennfahrern, wegen fehlender Markierung verfahren. Denen ist das gleiche passiert, wie uns in diesem Jahr, obwohl es dort nicht die erste Veranstaltung war. Perfekt gibt es also nicht.



Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dort gestartet und fÃ¼r mich pers. war's perfekt. Kann natÃ¼rlich sein, dass es in der Vergangenheit oder bei anderen Leuten anders war. 



> Zum festen Startgeld in St. Ingbert. SchÃ¶n wenn die das so machen.


Du meintest in Deinem Post "Das hohe Startgeld am Veranstaltungstag ist bei allen Marathon so vorgesehen." Ich hab hier lediglich ein Gegenbeispiel genannt.  Auf die FÃ¼Ãe treten wollte ich damit keinem.



> Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Voranmeldung. Dann sind wir doch  mit 20 und 25 â¬ unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig !!!


Du hast Recht, dass die Preise bei Voranmeldung ok sind (jedenfalls fÃ¼r mich solange es eine Zeitnahme gibt). Es ist auch ok, dass ihr die Preise noch bis 14 Tage vor dem Rennen so beibehaltet. Den Aufschlag finde ich dann allerdings schon sehr hoch.

Bei anderen Rennen sind die Fristen fÃ¼r Teilnehmer unflexibler, so dass man das Risiko eingeht, bei miesem Wetter starten zu mÃ¼ssen (und damit ggf. neues Material anschaffen zu mÃ¼ssen) oder ggf. das Startgeld verfallen lassen muss. Ich pers. entscheide mich lieber spontan und habe dann auch die 40 â¬ berappt.


----------



## Kelme (12. September 2008)

Eigene Erfahrung aus acht Veranstaltungen und in den letzten 5 Jahren immer so um die 400 Teilnehmer:

Es melden sich etwa genauso viele Teilnehmer nach, wie es Teilnehmer gibt, die gemeldet haben, aber nicht kommen. Das war bei uns sogar unabhängig vom Wetter (und das war oft genug bescheiden).

Das Thema "günstigere Preise" bei Voranmeldung haben wir auch probiert. Geändert an den Teilnehmerzahlen und der Quote Nachmelder/Nicht-Starter hat es nichts.

Wenn ich mit ein wenig Erfahrung weiß, wieviele Teilnehmer ca. kommen, brauche ich eine Voranmeldung nicht, da die Planungen sich auf ein bekanntes Mengengerüst beziehen können. Zudem gibt es Faktoren genug, die Planungen selbst bei feststehender Meldezahl beeinflussen. Beipiel: Die Nachfrage an Verpflegungsstellen ist je nach Witterung eine andere. Wo bei gutem Wetter Kaltgetränke gefragt sind, braucht man warme Brühe, wenn's kalt ist und sifft.

Wir haben den Teilnehmern freigestellt, ob sie ein Finisherpräsent haben wollen , oder nicht. Kann jeder frei bestellen. Macht vielleicht die Teilnehmer, die kommen, glücklicher, aber einen Effekt auf die Gesamtmeldezahl hat es an sich nicht. Was aber auch kein Schaden ist, denn wir sind mit unserer Teilnehmerzahl ganz zufrieden.

Das Problem der geänderten Streckenmarkierungen ist ein gewaltiges Ärgernis und lässt sich nur durch ein gewaltiges Mehr an Personal lösen, das für eine Rennveranstaltung richtig sein wird. Für eine "Freizeitveranstaltung" ohne Rennstress und oft mit Idealisten und Freiwilligen als Helfer wird man das Risiko fast eingehen müssen. Zumal wenn es eine solche Wege- und Pfaddichte hat wie im Pfälzerwald. Dann muss man aber konsequent sein und jeglichen Anschein eines Rennes vermeiden (selbst gemerkt).


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist es schade, wenn ein Verein sich über Monate die Mühe macht ein Rennen zu veranstalten und dann überwiegend negative Resonanz bekommt.

Vieleicht wäre es besser gewesen mit dem "Ersten Marathon" klein anzufangen.
-Erstmal Regional     (so fing fast jeder an)
-dementsprechend günstig  ( 40 Euro ist Willingen Standard )
-Distanz z.B. eine 30km und einmal doppelt ( übersichtlicher )
-Zeitnahme ist Ok   ( weniger Altersklassen, keine LVM )

Aber nichts für ungut, ich war ja nicht da.
Werde es aber ändern, eure Gegend soll ja Klasse sein.

Thomas bleib am Ball.


----------

